# tadpole at work



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi guys

seems a long shot.......but here goes

we've got a tadpole at wrk that was found in one
of our ponds with the fish, about inch and a half and grey in colour.

just wonderin if anyone cud hazard a guess at wot it is?

guy at work reckons it was a bull frog, but i dont see how it could b seein as they r tropical and it was in a coldwater pond and possibly come in with the goldfish from a supplier in devon.

thnks for any help

daz


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it like this?


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

more or less
but its got more of a flatter head,
bigger mouth

wots that tadpole of?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

A common frog.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

lol
thnks
i think its a bit too big for a common frog
thnks for the laugh tho


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> guy at work reckons it was a bull frog, but i dont see how it could b seein as they r tropical and it was in a coldwater pond and possibly come in with the goldfish from a supplier in devon.


Tadpoles of Rana catesbeiana quite often come into the country in shipments of Gold Fish, the importers should dispose of them when they arrive and not ship them on as it's illegal to sell & distribute them in the UK.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does it look like this?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG that tadpole is ENOURMOUS!!!!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> OMG that tadpole is ENOURMOUS!!!!


It's an AMERICAN BULLFROG tadpole!!!


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

yea looks like that
not as big as that tho lol

and wen i said inch i meant more inch and half

POLLYWOG, it wasnt intentionally sent to us,
a customer pointed it out to us in the shop

i'm actually quite intrigued now to see wot it is,
i'll b a bit disappointed if its just a common frog now lol


daz


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

its probably a common frog


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

did it look like this wee guy, not entirely sure what he was but theres loads of them where i go fishing in kent...marsh frogs ???? bloomn big noisey green things lol


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Does it look like this?


I want one!!!!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

TheToad888 said:


> Does it look like this?


wow our common frog doesnt get much bigger than this!!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

dazdaraz said:


> yea looks like that
> not as big as that tho lol
> 
> and wen i said inch i meant more inch and half
> ...


Tadpoles do grow...


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> wow our common frog doesnt get much bigger than this!!



Why are these not in the uk? if so where at and how much sod the law if illegal PM me lol


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

ive kept american bullfrogs before, and yes i knew what they were id be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

American bullfrogs are living and breeding in this country (albeit not many) so why not...


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

exactly, ive raised them before from tadpoles


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*bullfrogs*

american bullfrogs look like amazing animals shame there are a few silly people letting them go into the wild.. i would probable say you have a marshfrog tadpole as they get quite large try and post some pics of it.....


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

sean k said:


> american bullfrogs look like amazing animals shame there are a few silly people letting them go into the wild.. i would probable say you have a marshfrog tadpole as they get quite large try and post some pics of it.....



lol i want 1, well if it looks like this i do:


http://www.surrey-arg.org.uk/SARG/08000-TheAnimals/SpeciesPages/Marsh_Frog/marsh frog.jpg


=p


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> lol i want 1, well if it looks like this i do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: 

That's legendary, I want three!


----------

